# Am I just old and conservative



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

That section is flat water, right? So what's the big deal? Kids do dumb stuff all the time.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

*hmm.*

I guess I must be old and conservative too!


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

I'll also join the "old and conservative" club too.


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

I see there is hope for the human race. Darwin wins.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Did they have beer? If not, than they really are stupid:-D


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

jmack said:


> That section is flat water, right? So what's the big deal? Kids do dumb stuff all the time.


Not exactly flat water, but not Yarmony either...

SH


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

melted_ice said:


> Did they have beer? If not, than they really are stupid:-D


Sorry, I didn't think I needed to mention the beer. Saw them pulled over on the side of the road to Wolcott...I think one of the guys was getting to taste his beer twice :grin:

SH


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Spade Hackle said:


> Or are 3 teenagers in pool toys (cheap pool toys, 1 deflated half way) with no pfd's in swimsuits and sandals or bare feet, beginning after 5 PM at 3250 cfs (Kremmling) and about 58 degrees lucky and/or stupid for "floating" Rancho del Rio to State Bridge?
> 
> Spade Hackle:shock::shock:


No, you're not "old and conservative," you just know better now.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

melted_ice said:


> Did they have beer? If not, than they really are stupid:-D


Beer is their flotation.


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

Yeah they may be stupid, but they'll learn a lesson Or they might have fun. 

Just think back to 25 years ago and all the stupid backwards ways that you did things the first time. Works for me. 

Also consider, plenty of river traffic on that section even that time of day & pretty easy access to the road for most of it. 

I remember the days of tubing Pumphouse to Radium with no pfd, no wetsuits and no idea what the cfs was.

-another old conservative dude


----------



## MonsterSlayer (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep I graduated from that school of Hard Knocks with a PHD. They too appear to be in Grad School. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

